# Viking Grandfather clock kit



## juicegoose (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a complete series 800 viking grandfather clock kit. It's complete and still in the boxes just didn't have time for it. It was given to me years ago. I was looking around for pricing and can't seem to find anything on it. Has anyone had experience with them to be able to help give a ballpark asking price if i sell it? Looks to be walnut on the main pieces.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

You might be able to start by looking at klockit.com or emperorclock.com. Both sell grandfather clock kits. Prices seem to start around $1200 for just the wood parts or $2200 for a complete kit including the movement. There may also be some variation depending on the quality of the movement. Some movements alone are over $2000.

You would need to discount the price slightly because it is technically used and the buyer has little recourse if parts are missing. Somewhere between 25% to 50% discount feels right.


----------

